

Stop tinkering with your toolbox - freshfey
http://rodrigohaenggi.com/posts/stop-tinkering-with-your-toolbox/

======
therod
I had Feyyaz post this on my behalf, since my HN Karma is far below average.

------
Profpatsch
This is really helpful. I like this guy's tips.

